# TFT Monitor



## UnoDosTres (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine guten TFT Monitor im Preis von max. 450/500 € empfehlen?

Der Monitor soll für Bildbearbeitung genutzt werden. Muss jedoch nicht kalibrierbar sein.
Er sollte nur die Farben gut darstellen können.

Gruss

u.d.t.


----------



## hpvw (1. Juli 2005)

Ich werde mich hüten, bei TFTs eine konkrete Empfehlung abzugeben, aber folgende Erfahrungen kann ich Dir mitteilen:
Einige Bekannte sind mit TFTs von BenQ sehr zufrieden. BenQ ist auch nicht allzu teuer.
Samsung soll sehr gut sein, habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit. Ebenso gilt Eizo als der Maybach, aber genaues kann ich Dir dazu auch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.
Von Sony würde ich abraten. Ich kenne zwei Bekannte, die nur Probleme mit ihren Sony-TFTs haben.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## MCIglo (1. Juli 2005)

Bei uns im Layout und Verlagsservice wird (wie im gesamten Konzern auch) auf EIZO gesetzt.
z.B. die
http://www.eizo.de/cgraphicdisplays.html?&user_products[uid]=21&cHash=ce7cae439c
http://www.eizo.de/cgraphicdisplays.html?&user_products[uid]=20&cHash=106502b17f 
im Layout

Sind zwar teurer als alle andren, bieten aber das deutlich beste Bild.


----------

